
Hard Drive Icons Through the Ages - adamnemecek
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/5/19/hard-drive-icons-through-the-ages
======
kalleboo
This is all I need :/
[http://mayoyo.tokyo/jD9.png](http://mayoyo.tokyo/jD9.png)

------
gkanapathy
So, mostly hard drive icons on the Mac since 2000? Maybe "Through the Ages"
isn't the right way to put it.

------
cyphunk
tl;dr: a brief look at community created HD icons from as far back as 2002 but
mostly just from the past few years.

~~~
sago
...for OSX only.

The topic would be fascinating I think: to look at the changes in iconography
for persistent storage generally, from the 70s onwards. Someone should curate
that, if they haven't already. This, sadly, is not that post.

------
hobarrera
These are all very recent (eg: ~10 years) icons, and on OS X only. Far from
being "through the ages".

This had _a lot_ of potential if they had started with windows 3.11 (dunno if
earlier had HDD icons, another interesting fact), Mac OS 1, and maybe
gnome/kde 1.

~~~
kjs3
_cough_ Xerox Star, 1977 (I don't remember if the earlier Alto had disk
icons).

------
tomc1985
'Through the ages'? More like 'through the recent past'

